# what year was my model 1100 made?



## GusBus90 (Dec 20, 2009)

Howdy everybody? Just bought my first Remington model 1100 but have a couple of questions about it. I wanted to know what year my 1100 was made and what kind it is. I read an on website that you can tell what year the 1100 was produce by the stamping on the left side of the barrel, granted it is the original barrel. The stamping on my barrel says "WG". The next question is what kind do I have. All the newer models tend to say what kind it is right side of the reciever ( ex... Sporting 12.) The 1100 I own doesn't say. What I can tell you about it, is that it has scroll engravings on both sides of the receiver and on the breech bolt. It looks like a classic trap but I'm not sure. Can anybody help me out with these questions? Thanks everybody


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Go to www.oldguns.net and scroll down the left sidebar. There is a serial number search engine which should answer your question.
or
You can also call Remington 1-800-243-9700 and follow the phone prompts, this will allow you to talk with a live person who will access thier data base for serial numbers to tell you the year your weapon was made. They may ask you for addition information such as the stamped letters on the left side of the barrel.


----------



## GusBus90 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks man, will check it out A.S.A.P


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

W is August
G is 1960

Only problem with that is they didn't introduce the 1100 until 1963.


----------

